# Alliant 42-VC



## rebush (Jun 17, 2014)

Found an Alliant mill for sale that I may be interested in. It's a 9x40 table which is a upgrade from my 7x27 Millrite. It's in really good shape. My question to other Alliant owners is are parts available should I need them and are parts interchangeable with bridgeports? It was still powered up and ran very well. Thanks for any information you can give me. From what I've researched Alliant seems to be a respected name. If you have pros or cons let me know.
Roger


----------

